# 2 and a half years in pictures



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Progress has been quite slow over 2 and a half years. Here in the pictures you can see for yourselves:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Progress looks fine..

Are u natural?

Define quick lol


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Define nature ???


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

By natural I think Cal was meaning do you AA's or not.

Good pics and perhaps slow progress means your less likely to crash and lose the gains.

How did you upload the pics iPad, laptop? I can't upload any to a folder I created using laptop.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Munro83 said:


> By natural I think Cal was meaning do you AA's or not.
> 
> Good pics and perhaps slow progress means your less likely to crash and lose the gains.
> 
> How did you upload the pics iPad, laptop? I can't upload any to a folder I created using laptop.


I don't really know my son done them . I can't upload same as you . I know he takes them to a other site before uploading them . And thanks mate. As I say it was always going be a long term for me. I am not that far away from what I want


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Looking good dude.

Smooth back with small love handles to increased muscle mass, decent definition and narrow waist. Got to be happy.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks guy's , For me pictures are always the best way to see progress, as in our mind there no progress. But when you see pictures it tells the right story. I take pictures every 6 weeks. I think it helps. It also let's you see weak parts of your body, then you can try and improve them .


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

So are u natural or assisted bud?


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

TheCrazyCal said:


> So are u natural or assisted bud?


 Ask me in the right part of this forum and I give you my answer bud


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

My bad i didn't realise.. tbh id forgotten the forum wasn't entirely public


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Great work , keep it up.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

TheCrazyCal said:


> My bad i didn't realise.. tbh id forgotten the forum wasn't entirely public


 Iv nothing to hide . Just need to keep to the rules bud .


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Old Yin said:


> Ask me in the right part of this forum and I give you my answer bud


Thank you . It nice to look at pictures . A lot of people said I would not last the pace . We I am still standing. . s**t that a other song lol lol


Chris sanchez said:


> Great work , keep it up.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Old Yin said:


> Progress has been quite slow over 2 and a half years. Here in the pictures you can see for yourselves:


Pictures are by far the best way to track your progress . Some times mirrors and your mind play tricks . Pictures show the true picture . So take pictures see of your self how your progressing , see what you need to work on, to get the shape you want. Once we can post pictures get them posted up . Keep a record of your progress . If a skinny old guy can do , so can you.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

You're making steady progress. "Slow" is a relative term, you are improving significantly quicker than those still sat on the couch!


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Been ask for a other angle. So dont blame me. There a year between the first picture and last picture guys


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

just a couple of pictures


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

What did meeky get banned for this time?..lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Calling me a cnut, I didn't ban him tho.. I wanted him to crawl back n realise he'd childishly spat his dummy..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol some things never change around here!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It's my fault, he asked if he could come back and being a soft touch I took him on his word when he said he wouldn't start arguments or bait people, looks like I got it wrong!


----------

